# Amazing spider



## Sdaji (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought some people might be interested in having a look at this spider. I know about some of the crazy things which happen in the invertebrate world, but I didn't know about this until tonight. A friend of mine in Germany who is an arachnologist assures me that creatures like this genuinely exist, although they usually don't live very long. I find this reminiscent of two headed reptiles (there's my weak link to reptiles, my excuse for sticking this in a reptile forum  ). I must admit, I find these spiders more repulsive than amazing (sorry to the arachnophiles who like them  ). I'm sure opinions in the spider circles are similar to our varied opinions on freak herps.

http://www.spinnenwelt.de/various.p...en&PHPSESSID=4029adb835ca73c95c5a04d46fc2d3d3

(sorry to those of you who don't speak Deutsch!)

I'm not sure if this html image will work, but I'll have a go...







Sorry if this has been done before and double abdomened spiders are old news to you all.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 5, 2006)

Just after posting, I remembered that for many years I've known about two "tailed" scorpions (incidentally, scorpions don't have tails, the things we call scorpion tails are actually elongations of the posterior abdomen, only vertebrates have tails).

The first one I ever heard about was one named "Pepe", I was able to find pictures of him online:






and here is another two tailed scorpion I found a picture of (sorry about the quality, the picture isn't mine!)






and while I'm doing the arachnid thing, I'll throw in pictures of my own. Here are some I took of a Lychas marmoreus, which I found in western Victoria.


----------



## nvenm8 (Oct 5, 2006)

The scorpions are fine, but that spider is a bit too much for me! very interesting though, thanks Sdaji


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 5, 2006)

Eww. Gross. One hairy bulbous abdomen is too much.


Oh and "Oh wow Sdargi you take such amazing photos!! *swoons*" Heh 

Thanks for sharing. It's nice to learn from this site sometimes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 5, 2006)

love the pics of the l.marmoreus sdaji, are they all this colour ?
thanks for the link to, the galleries in this site are awesome.to bad i cant translate the text.
oh and ive never seen a double abdomen i dont think on a spider.do you think that t is a she and if she is, could she lay eggs from both parts?


----------



## Retic (Oct 5, 2006)

That's amazing, I wonder if it is anything to do with being a hybrid ;-)


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 5, 2006)

That s one bizzare spider.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

SPIDER BOOBIES!!!......... hahah


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats very weird! :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 5, 2006)

good stuff mate. And I have always thought that arachnids fit into a herp forum anyway.


----------



## caffiend (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! i think they're fantastic, all of them, multi abdomened or singular  cool pics!!


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 5, 2006)

If that spider had a prehensile tail, it'd look like a hairy face hugger from Aliens.


----------



## jordo (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey John, Does Lychas marmoreus occur in the Grampians and surrounding areas, I've seen a few small scorpians that look similar to that, only a few centimetres long.


----------



## pythoness (Oct 5, 2006)

Uggg thats just eeewwww *shudder*
Imagine if one abdomen was male and the other female, it could breed with itself hehehehhe, brings a whole new meaning to that saying that i can't type as i'm too lady like AAAhahah lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 5, 2006)

nvenm8: thanks 

Vat69: You're welcome and thank you  

ssssssssssnakeman: most I've seen are more yellow. I'd never bothered to photograph a scorpion before this one, if you like I can snap the next one I find a few times. Thanks and you're welcome  I'm no arachnologist, but I'd imagine that if the spider was female and managed to beat the odds and live to maturity, she could lay eggs from both abdomens (abdoma? What's the plural of abdomen?).

boa: you dag 

Chewy: maybe boa can attach one for you 

Jordan: I've seen three species of scorpions in the area, one Urodacus, one Lychas and one something else which you might confuse with Lychas (I can't remember for sure off the top of my head, but I think it's Cercophonius squama - it's the same one you get across most of southern Victoria, including Melbourne). I'm not sure if the Lychas in the area are marmoreus or something else. If I ever get the chance, I'll identify them. If you can get a good picture of one, I should be able to identify it for you. 

pythoness: heh, I must admit, I find it a bit "ugg and eww" too :lol: You keep your imagination to yourself!


----------



## Glimmerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very cool. Love that Scorpion. Thanks Sdaji


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

that spider can take a dump in two places at once :lol: imagine the webs it could spin... thanks for sharing sdaji! love the scorp shots too


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 5, 2006)

i thought that by the size of it, it was already mature john.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2006)

San Diego Zoo have a 2 headed snake in their collection. I have a pic at home somewhere.


----------



## Julie-anne (Oct 5, 2006)

wow, i wonder if it has two sets of all its internal organs (not too sure about the anatomy of spiders so forgive me if i have areas mixed up, hehe) ooh, could it weave two webs at once? how confusing


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2006)

Glimmerman: Thanks 

jessop: well, yes, that's true I suppose... 

ssssssssnakeman: either mature or close to it, yes.

Julie-anne: I suppose it could, although I'd imagine not very well  It's not a type of spider which produces a complex web, but it would be interesting to see it lining its burrow with silk. I imagine it would take a long time and not turn out as well as the job a normal spider would do.


----------



## Retic (Oct 6, 2006)

I would imagine the biggest issue with it would be shedding it's skin.


----------



## coatesy (Oct 6, 2006)

By the sounds of it there are a lot of people like my Mrs. She can handle the snakes - loves them. She can handle the rats but when it comes to spiders unless it is on the bottom of her shoe she can not stand it (sorry to all the spider lovers). Something about the legs


----------



## jordo (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok mate, next time I'll get pics.


----------



## Garry2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Spiders the bigger the better........ ................... dont you just love those hairy legs


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks for sharing awsom pics of the scorps..


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 7, 2006)

Garry2 said:


> Spiders the bigger the better........ ................... dont you just love those hairy legs


 

NO I DONT


----------

